# Help! How to make him HEEL!?



## MegaMaltese (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I am taking care of a 4-year-old male Maltese that clearly has not been trained to walk properly. He's always going spastic on the leash, pulling on it, going anywhere he pleases. :smpullhair:

I have seen all sorts of advice online on how to teach a dog to walk with you calmly. Everything from "jerk sharply" on the leash to "never jerk" the leash. There's "Cesar's way" and "Dummy's Guide" and etc, etc. And every one is different. 

I need a REAL simple method to curb this dog's uncontrollable mania. I don't have a trainer bone in my body; have no knack for getting dogs to listen to me. 

So right now I've decided to use this: http://ezinearticles.com/?Dog-Leash-Training---How-to-Stop-Dog-Pulling-on-Leash&id=1206179
Which I saw on another thread.

Seems like the simplest. Although elsewhere I read it's only one step in a 3-step process where ultimately you want to say: "heel." 

Are there any other methods that are better or quicker? 

Any help is greatly appreciated! 

thank you so much! :yes:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! 
You could try that method,
but one thing in that article would need to be changed.
It mentions a collar, you prob want to get your Maltese a step in harness.
It keeps the pressure off their delicate throats.
Their tracheas can collapse with pressure on a collar.

The other idea is a head collar, ie Gentle Leader.


----------



## MegaMaltese (Jun 14, 2011)

*Harness vs. collar*

Thanks Canada for the tip. I've heard too that collars might be dangerous on a small dog. But then elsewhere I've also read that one should always use leashes because harnesses only make your job harder, i.e., the dog just has that much more strength/motivation to resist you.

Arrhhhg! The range of choices is mind-boggling!  

BTW, what type of harness do you use for your dog? Just wondering on the make and model.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There are front clip harnesses that are better for dogs that try pulling. Gentle leader makes some. 

I am not a fan of Cesar's way (esp. the way he kicks dogs). But there are a number of ways to work on heeling. 

You say that this is a dog you are caring for? is it a long term thing? Would you be willing to sign up for a class? 

There are a number of great techniques that I have learned in classes I have been to, but frankly it helps to be in the class and work with someone who can observe what your dog is doing and how you are responding to it. Otherwise the advice may be inappropriate to your unique situation.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It isn't easy to teach a dog who is a mega puller. My Lola has been a real struggle that way. Still working on it. The harness does make it leash control harder but you still have to use a harness on these little ones. I suggest a trainer or a class too.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

I got Ryder a harness at Petco when I first got him. One of the mesh ones for around twenty bucks (it was on sale for ten when I bought it) and he's a puller too but it seems to work fine. I just stop walking and give the leash a light pull and tell Ryder 'enough' (which he knows as stop) and then he calms down, comes back to my side and we start walking together again. He hasn't learned heel yet but with repetition they get things.  Try to just get the dog to know when you want him to stop and then slowly work up to the command.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

harness for the malts to attach leash 

you might find this vid useful


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

collars I use to only attach their ID tags


----------



## MegaMaltese (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks all! That's very helpful. I like the video.
*
Question: * Do I also need to get a clicker? I'm going to the Pet store tomorrow. 

*To Ryder's Mom:* Why do you use the command "enough" instead of saying "heel"?
*
To CloudClan:* I've got the dog for two months. I'd love to take him to a class, but it's not feasible (unless the owner wants to fork up some cash, which I doubt). It's really sad how they just basically let this dog run wild. And yeah, I didn't like Cesar's Way too much either. Seems kind of hardcore. I want to be more gentle.
*
To all:* Oh, I forgot to add -- I tried using treats like in the video, but it doesn't work. This dog is so spastic it doesn't even care to eat a treat! His sole focus is to smell everything and pee on everything.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

MegaMaltese said:


> Question: Do I also need to get a clicker? I'm going to the Pet store tomorrow.
> 
> I didn't like Cesar's Way too much either. Seems kind of hardcore. *I want to be more gentle.*
> 
> To all: Oh, I forgot to add -- I tried using treats like in the video, but it doesn't work. This dog is so spastic it doesn't even care to eat a treat! His sole focus is to smell everything and pee on everything.


@words in bold - you bet. Gentle way, very gentle in training. Possitive training with lots of encouragement, praise and positive tone of voice is the best most effective method, I see, to use in training dogs. That said, Maltese are one of the most sensitive breeds. awwhe so they learn best with love, gentleness and encouragement :wub: 

@your question - if I were you, I will get a clicker. Both my malts are clicker trained. Makes training more exciting for the malts to learn and please 

@last paraphraph - hmm Snowy was like that at some point when he was around a year old. What I did was : I didn't give him his breakfast in his bowl. I divided his meal into halfs and pieces and switched it to training treats instead. So his tummy didn't have his breakfast yet, and I got a pup that worked for treats that day. He had his meal and we worked on learning something. It worked for us  

Good luck!


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

I use 'enough' instead of stop since stop is a word that is said often around the house, I didn't want Ryder to think that I was always telling him to stop what he was doing. I use it when he starts pulling on the leash and he listens and comes back to my side. He doesn't know heel yet but we've been working on it.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

MegaMaltese said:


> Thanks all! That's very helpful. I like the video.
> 
> *Question: *Do I also need to get a clicker? I'm going to the Pet store tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 
I think it is wonderful that you are willing to work with the dog, but I think if I were in your shoes, I'd try to hang tight until the owner comes back.

I say this because there are methods to dog training and there's potential to "mess up a dog" by doing it the wrong way. You might do something mentally to the dog which would take months or years for the owner to undo.


----------



## MegaMaltese (Jun 14, 2011)

*Vjw*

Hey VJW,

I hear your point. But all I'm doing is not giving in to the dog when he pulls on it crazily. Plus I'm gonna get a front-clip harness rather than let the dog choke himself. I'm not sure how that's "messing up" the dog. 

I think this dog already had some serious mental issues because of the owner and the way he was conditioned before. For example, the dog has Separation Anxiety through the roof. Goes absolutely NUTS when you leave him alone in the house. 

The people who had him didn't care to even read up on such behavioral problems. :angry:

Anyway, I'm not out to fix all his problems. He needs a professional for that. I just want him to be somewhat less than a total nightmare during his time with me. :thumbsup:


----------

